# The Best Deals of the Year: START YOUR HAPPIER HOLIDAY OFF EARLY... (MORE)



## akaye47 (Jun 27, 2014)

marsb007 said:


> Looks like some of the residuals changed for November...
> 
> 2015 535i is now:
> 10k, 61%, .0013, 39 months
> ...


what did the residuals use to be?


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Only one I can remember is 535d 15k miles. That was 1% higher.


----------



## 12VMan (Aug 3, 2011)

marsb007 said:


> Looks like some of the residuals changed for November...
> 
> 2015 535i is now:
> 10k, 61%, .0013, 39 months
> ...


Sorry for the stupid question, but where are you getting this info? It was so easy to come by for my last lease, but not so much now. Looking at the all models of F10 and F30.


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

BMW USA website. Look at the lease specials. Look for the purchase price at the end of lease, divide by the MSRP (found in the fine print). It should give you the percent for 39 months, 10k miles. Then it's -3 percent for 15k miles. Not sure if -1% or -2% for 12k miles...


----------



## 12VMan (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks. What about the money factors?


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Look at the finance rates. Currently BMW has 3.12%. To get MF, divide by 2400. You should get .00130.


----------



## Haris335 (Dec 26, 2006)

marsb007 said:


> BMW USA website. Look at the lease specials. Look for the purchase price at the end of lease, divide by the MSRP (found in the fine print). It should give you the percent for 39 months, 10k miles. Then it's -3 percent for 15k miles. Not sure if -1% or -2% for 12k miles...


-1% for 12k (from 10k)


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Haris335 said:


> -1% for 12k (from 10k)


I've made the changes to reflect that. Thanks.


----------



## BHHouston (Nov 3, 2014)

marsb007 said:


> Look at the finance rates. Currently BMW has 3.12%. To get MF, divide by 2400. You should get .00130.


Been trying to figure out the new lease rates for November. My calculations puts it at closer to 2% rather than the 3.12% finance rate. Anyone else tried to run it? :dunno:


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

BHHouston said:


> Been trying to figure out the new lease rates for November. My calculations puts it at closer to 2% rather than the 3.12% finance rate. Anyone else tried to run it? :dunno:


You cannot use the advertised deal to figure out MF. It is because those deals include unknown dealer contribution.


----------



## krisnjim (Oct 28, 2014)

*Holiday incentive*

If I signed a purchase order for ED vehicle a few weeks ago and now that car has $1000 incentive, can it still be applied?


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

boltjaM3s said:


> Is it true that there is no pull-ahead for November?
> 
> I'm ready to get out of my F30 for an F36 but without pull-ahead I can't make it work.
> 
> BJ


But you're so rich, just tell the CA they can borrow your Rolex for a day to get the deal done...


----------



## chaswyck (Oct 12, 2014)

I don't understand why there is this antagonism towards people who lease cars. There are two ways to acquire cars. Some people choose one and other people choose the other for whatever reasons make sense to them. It's as simple as that.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

Z3Papa said:


> Down side is almost all Fest sponsors are on either the left or right coast and I'm a midwest flatlander.


Which Bloomington do you call home - Illinois, Indiana, or Minnesota? The first two are an easy drive to McHenry County, Illinois, where Bimmerfest sponsor BMW of Crystal Lake is located. Their contact, Irv Robinson, has developed a very good reputation here over the years, especially for European Delivery orders.

The third Bloomington is somewhat further away, but still within a day's drive.


----------



## BHHouston (Nov 3, 2014)

bayoucity said:


> You cannot use the advertised deal to figure out MF. It is because those deals include unknown dealer contribution.


I was wondering about that. Thanks. 

BTW, looks like you are in Houston, have you done a ED through any of the dealers locally?


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

BHHouston said:


> I was wondering about that. Thanks.
> 
> BTW, looks like you are in Houston, have you done a ED through any of the dealers locally?


:hi: fellow Houstonian, my 335d was an ED vehicle. No, I only deal with Adrian Avila or Greg Poland. It is very challenging to deal with local CAs. However, I've heard lately there're some knowledgable CAs out in Beaumont or College Station.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

chaswyck said:


> I don't understand why there is this antagonism towards people who lease cars. There are two ways to acquire cars. Some people choose one and other people choose the other for whatever reasons make sense to them. It's as simple as that.


I'm just teasing BJ...and I lease both vehicles. Now both BMW's.


----------



## penet05 (Mar 24, 2011)

BHHouston said:


> I was wondering about that. Thanks.
> 
> BTW, looks like you are in Houston, have you done a ED through any of the dealers locally?


I did it with BMW of the Woodlands for invoice + $X - incentives. It all depends on your selected CA.


----------



## BHHouston (Nov 3, 2014)

bayoucity said:


> :hi: fellow Houstonian, my 335d was an ED vehicle. No, I only deal with Adrian Avila or Greg Poland. It is very challenging to deal with local CAs. However, I've heard lately there're some knowledgable CAs out in Beaumont or College Station.


I may have to go this route and do a PCD pickup in South Carolina. My experience with the local BMW dealers in the past hasn't been great. But I have never done an ED though. Looking forward to the experience!


----------



## BHHouston (Nov 3, 2014)

penet05 said:


> I did it with BMW of the Woodlands for invoice + $X - incentives. It all depends on your selected CA.


Any way that you can pass your CA's contact info? Did you do an ED? Thanks!


----------

